# South West Urbanites meet up suggestions



## nellyphant (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm thinking maybe it would be fun to roll around Bristol before Ashton Court fever hits us all and go around all the pubs in the St. Paul's/Werburghs/Montpelier areas as quite a few of them have beer gardens. 

Any of you lovely people got other suggestions to throw into the pot?


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 28, 2006)

Sounds cool to me


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 28, 2006)

yep sounds good- when did you have in mind?


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 28, 2006)

Sounds a lovely idea


----------



## astral (Jun 28, 2006)

right next to me.  I might watch from a distance


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm up for it - seeing as, with no Glasto this year, Ashton Court is likely to be packed ...

.


----------



## Callie (Jun 29, 2006)

Sounds like a wicked idea  especially as im gonna be in bristol for most of July! 
can we go to the farm (St.W's)? please! I want to stroke that goat  he wouldnt let me last time


----------



## Iam (Jun 29, 2006)

Do you have permission for this from the Dendrons?


----------



## nellyphant (Jun 29, 2006)

Fingers and toes crossed, how about Sat 15th?

How about we start at the Farm, say about 1pm so that Callie can get some goat stroking in  

I've got a spare bed and a couple of comfy sofas if anyone decides that they want to crash over.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 29, 2006)

*bleedin 'ell!*




			
				nellyphant said:
			
		

> Fingers and toes crossed, how about Sat 15th?
> 
> How about we start at the Farm, say about 1pm so that Callie can get some goat stroking in
> 
> I've got a spare bed and a couple of comfy sofas if anyone decides that they want to crash over.




Bombscare wil be flying back from Boston and I'll be in a youth hostel in devon that weekend..but have fun!


----------



## Callie (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh fucksticks! me and krs are gonna be back this way for the Croydon Summer festival that weekend  the goat will have to wait


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 30, 2006)

Callie said:
			
		

> Oh fucksticks! me and krs are gonna be back this way for the Croydon Summer festival that weekend  the goat will have to wait



love it...fucksticks....hahahahahaha....fucksticks!  

Girl after me own 'eart!  xXx


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 30, 2006)

Bristol urbanites, pissup, brewery, organise, couldn't, a, a, in.   

You all have way too exciting social lives for your own good  

   

.


----------



## Callie (Jun 30, 2006)

Well me and krs decided that we might not go to the croydon summer festival - were just going to see how we feel nearer the time  were just crazy wild like that!


----------



## wiskey (Jun 30, 2006)

nah dont fancy an endless sucession of pubs so we're ducking out of being SW for this 

if you do something non pubby let us know


----------



## nellyphant (Jul 3, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> nah dont fancy an endless sucession of pubs so we're ducking out of being SW for this
> 
> if you do something non pubby let us know



I'd imagine that we'll go and have dinner somewhere like the One Stop Thali Cafe (http://www.onestopthali.co.uk) early evening and probably lunch somewhere to.

If there's anything that appeals to anyone going on in the evening, just post it. 

A friend of mine is holding a night in Easton at the Plough (Disco Deluxe) which will go on until the early hours should we not be able to find any other fun about  

How are people set for this weekend instead (Fri/Sat 7/8th), I understand the weather is going to hold out?


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 3, 2006)

I won't be around sat daytime as awaiting the arrival of tangerinedream for summer Free on sunday though and friday evening


----------



## nellyphant (Jul 6, 2006)

I can free up Friday. What time can everyone meet up? I'll be working from home for the next couple of weeks so I can make it whenever.

If not I'm always partial to doing the reverse and popping over to Bath and frequenting some pubs that worship the apple!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm up for anything  

(apart from Salsa dancing   )


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 9, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> I'm up for anything
> 
> (apart from Salsa dancing   )



I think you would be good at salsa dancing...I can see you doing this very well...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 9, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I think you would be good at salsa dancing...I can see you doing this very well...









nah, can't quite see it somehow  

.


----------



## nellyphant (Jul 11, 2006)

Right folks, who's in favour of Friday or Saturday?

I say Sat?

What say yee?!


----------



## nellyphant (Jul 11, 2006)

Right folks, who's in favour of Friday or Saturday?

I say Sat?

What say yee?!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm free !


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 11, 2006)

Aye-should be around


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm def up for the Disco deluxe - I think!!


----------



## Iam (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm in Liverpool/Manchester this weekend, sorry.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 11, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> I'm in Liverpool/Manchester this weekend, sorry.



I'm in Devon and bombscare is in Boston USA...should we be sorry too?


----------



## Iam (Jul 12, 2006)

If you want. I was just saying, innit.


----------



## nellyphant (Jul 12, 2006)

The South West Apple Slurping Contest finalists are as follows....

Cyberfairy ( +Tangerinedream?)
Gentlegreen
Fractionman
Kalidarkone
Me

TBC...
KRS  & Callie (subject to the pull of Croydon)

Apologies...
Fizzerbrid & Bombscare

Anyone else...?


----------



## nellyphant (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm afraid I'm going to have to pull out. A BIG APOLOGY TO EVERYONE.

I just got some pretty bad news that my grandfather has just passed away and I have to go up to North Wales in about an hour for his funeral on Sat.  

Let me know how it went, as I really would like to have met up with you guys!

I will be definately going to Ashton Court. I'll PM my number to those that I''ve been fortunate to meet!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 12, 2006)

nellyphant said:
			
		

> I'm afraid I'm going to have to pull out. A BIG APOLOGY TO EVERYONE.
> 
> I just got some pretty bad news that my grandfather has just passed away and I have to go up to North Wales in about an hour for his funeral on Sat.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about your grandad nelly.  



Look forward to meeting you at AC.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 15, 2006)

So is it 'appenin' ?


----------



## nellyphant (Jul 17, 2006)

Did u guys meet up?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 17, 2006)

I didn't - but then I was a bit knackered anyway ...


----------



## nellyphant (Jul 18, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about your grandad nelly.
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to meeting you at AC.



Thanks Fizzerbird, it all went as well as can be expected. Still its over now and I've said my goodbye's


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 21, 2006)

nellyphant said:
			
		

> Did u guys meet up?


Didn't realise we were going to


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 21, 2006)

nellyphant said:
			
		

> Thanks Fizzerbird, it all went as well as can be expected. Still its over now and I've said my goodbye's



Just seen this thread, sorry to hear it 

Well you'll be at Ashton Court, and hopefully the Bell this evening too -- see you and others later


----------

